# Brand new Red Max EBZ8550



## joe25DA (Apr 20, 2020)

Sold my 5 year old Husky 580BFS, I bought it new and it served me well. Got $360 for it which helped pay for the new 8550. Took this picture right before it’s first job. Very impressed, lighter than the 580 and noticeably stronger even though they use the same engine (76cc) Half of my 20 cleanups are done but I’m really looking forward to finishing up with this one.


----------

